# The Hobbit: ORI and his Catapult.



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

The Mr. and I just re-watched the first Hobbit movie in preparation for the second one tonight and we got to discussing what ORI the dwarf, who carries a catapult as his weapon, is using for bands?

Mr. Moniker: I don't think vulcanized rubber was invented until the early 1800's

Mrs. Moniker: But that is on Earth, Ori lives in Middle earth.. Does vulcanized rubber exist in Middle Earth?

and so on....

SO. Here is my questions. What IS Ori using for bands 

Please use your imaginations, I have a head cold and could use the entertainment


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

It could be a natural plant material thats very similaur to vulkinised rubber that only grows on middle earth.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I believe he uses dragon gut ....i've heard it's quite snappy


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Perhaps Troll mucous? hahaha, or something Elvish?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if any one can re create this famious slingshot?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orc urine, it dries to a rubbery consistence


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya know, it's funny though, I have never seen a female Orc. I guess they come in one gender only.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I think he is using The Lord of The Rings movies, for I have never seen anything pulled longer than this trilogy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

tnflipper52 said:


> Ya know, it's funny though, I have never seen a female Orc. I guess they come in one gender only.


Wouldn't that just suck? I mean, to look like THAT, & the have nothing more than parthenogenesis to look forward to? Why bother...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...just got a mental image of all these murderous little trolls dancing about in front of mirrors in "Silence of the Lambs" style asking their reflections "would you Fuck me? I'd Fuck me..." & got a hearty chuckle...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, they used giant snail eyes, treated in a bath of magical elixirs that keeps them moist (ha, great word) & their muscles viable so that at full draw, contraction occurs with such force that the ammo is propelled at 487fps, regardless of temperature...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Davidka said:


> I think he is using The Lord of The Rings movies, for I have never seen anything pulled longer than this trilogy.


LoLoLoLoL...best answer yet!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

tnflipper52 said:


> Ya know, it's funny though, I have never seen a female Orc. I guess they come in one gender only.


I am gonna get my nerd on here. Orcs are technically just "fallen elves" and since there are female elves its stands to reason that there must be female orcs...though they are never mentioned in the books....


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

just wanted to say the same as dan ford,

dragon bugger than hahahaha

or elf hair ?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> tnflipper52 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, it's funny though, I have never seen a female Orc. I guess they come in one gender only.
> ...


Thread nerd population = 2  "They were elves once. Taken by the dark powers.... tortured.... mutilated. A ruined and terrible form of life." (Saruman)

I really don't know the answer but if they are born like the Uruk-Hai (ie Full Grown, in the ground and ready to plunder Helms Deep) I wonder if the dark powers had taken only male elf warriors when designing the creature who would be the armed forces of evil.

Ok I'm done. hahah. :nerd:

Tom


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok. I was really racking my grey matter on this and I finally came up with something,..........orc sac. No, not that sac. Dirty buggers.

Do you remember that scene from the first movie trilogy where the Uruk-Hai were being born from the ground in stretchy sack like film?

It must be that stuff.

I wonder what kind of speed you can get out of double orc embryo sac bands tapered 3/4" to 1/2".


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

This is actually something to think about; when did the "slingshot" as we know it evolve from David & "goliath" form to what we have today? For being a thread of humour, this really has the gears grinding. I'm into clocks & watches; I've a clock from 1640's & a pocket watch from 1790's, & believe it or not, horse hair served as the original (read long since replaced) escapement (on the watch). There MUST have been something to fill that need from days of yore. Can you imagine life withoutbANY stretchy bits?


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> This is actually something to think about; when did the "slingshot" as we know it evolve from David & "goliath" form to what we have today? For being a thread of humour, this really has the gears grinding. I'm into clocks & watches; I've a clock from 1640's & a pocket watch from 1790's, & believe it or not, horse hair served as the original (read long since replaced) escapement (on the watch). There MUST have been something to fill that need from days of yore. Can you imagine life withoutbANY stretchy bits?


I believe that nature gives us everything we need to survive..... So there must be stretchy stuff otherwise nature doesn't give us the things we need to survive.
Then again we're does rubber come from..... Trees!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> This is actually something to think about; when did the "slingshot" as we know it evolve from David & "goliath" form to what we have today? For being a thread of humour, this really has the gears grinding. I'm into clocks & watches; I've a clock from 1640's & a pocket watch from 1790's, & believe it or not, horse hair served as the original (read long since replaced) escapement (on the watch). There MUST have been something to fill that need from days of yore. Can you imagine life withoutbANY stretchy bits?


SLINGSHOT:

History and use[edit]




A 1922 diagram showing the construction of an arrow-firing slingshot.




A folding, steel framed wrist brace slingshot using tubular bands. Marketed by the Riley Kitchen Air Rifle Company.




Modern slingshot with ergonomicgrip (center), arm support (left), stabiliser and sight (right).




Steel ball used as slingshot ammunition

Slingshots depend on strong elastic materials, typically vulcanized natural rubber or the equivalent, and thus date back no further than the invention of vulcanized rubber by Charles Goodyear in 1839 (patented in 1844). By 1860, this "new engine" had already established a reputation for juvenile use in vandalism.For much of their early history, slingshots were a "do it yourself" item, typically made from a forked branch to form the "Y" shaped handle, with rubber strips sliced from items as inner tubesor other sources of good vulcanized rubber and firing suitably sized stones.

While early slingshots were most associated with young vandals, they were also capable hunting arms in the hands of a skilled user. Firing metallic projectiles, such as lead musket balls, buckshot, steel ball bearings, or air gun pellets, slingshot was capable of taking game such as quail, pheasant, rabbit, and dove. Placing multiple balls in the pouch produces a shotgun effect, such as firing a dozen BBs at a time for hunting small birds. With the addition of a suitable rest, the slingshot can also be used to fire arrows, allowing the hunting of medium sized game at short ranges.[2][3][4]

While commercially made slingshots date back to at least 1918, with the introduction of the Zip-Zip, a cast iron model,[5] it was not until the post World War II years saw a surge in the popularity, and legitimacy, of slingshots. They were still primarily a home-built proposition; a 1946 Popular Science article details a slingshot builder and hunter using home-built slingshots made from forked dogwood sticks to take small game at ranges of up to 30' with No. 0 lead buckshot (.32 in., 8 mm diameter).[6]

The Wham-O company, founded in 1948, was named after their first product, the Wham-O slingshot. It was made of ash wood and used flat rubber bands. The Wham-O was suitable for hunting with a draw weight of up to 45 pounds force (200 newtons), and was available with an arrow rest.[2][7]

The 1940s also saw the creation of the National Slingshot Association, headquartered in San Marino, California, which organised slingshot clubs and competitions nationwide. Despite the slingshot's reputation as a tool of juvenile delinquents, the NSA reported that 80% of slingshot sales were to men over 30 years old, many of them professionals. John Milligan, a part-time manufacturer of the aluminium-framed John Milligan Special, a hunting slingshot, reported that about a third of his customers were physicians.[7]

The middle 1950s saw two major innovations in slingshot manufacture, typified by the Wrist-Rocket Company of Columbus, Nebraska, later renamed Trumark. The Wrist-Rocket was made from bent steel rods that formed not only the handle and fork, but also a brace that extended backwards over the wrist, and provided support on the forearm to counter the torque of the bands. The Wrist-Rocket also used rubber tubing rather than flat bands, which was attached to the backwards-facing fork ends by sliding over the tips of the forks, where it was held by friction.[8]

BAM! KNOWLEDGE!!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

I actually recently got in to slinging and found that slings can be very powerful and with a skilled user deadly accurate. So maybe, and I say this with a shudder, there was no need for rubber powered weapons.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you seen what the males look like dont think the females will look any better lol


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Mithril. The answer is always mithril. Definitely not orc sack.


----------

